# Azrou2008: Barbary macaques and more! (nature photoblog); come and visit please!



## pierrottweiler (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi everybody, here is my personal photoblog, if you want to visit it and let a comment; You will find photos of monkeys, insects and flowers of France and Morocco. 

Have a nice visit, and let me a comment!

Thanks!

http://azrou2008.over-blog.com








*Photo galleries (clic on text to view): *




Barbary Macaques (_Macaca sylvanus_)





White-faced Capuchin monkeys (_Cebus capucinus_) 





Tonkean Macaques (_Macaca tonkeana_) 





Other Primates





Animals of Morocco





Moroccan Flowers & Plants 





Moroccan Landscapes and forests





French Wildlife, Chemilly & Auvergne 





la Reunion island, Indian ocean 





Pyrenees Mountains, France


----------

